# My *colossal* NYC/Philadelphia blog is now online!



## editor (Jan 3, 2007)

It's huge. It needs lots of photos (soon come!). But at least it's online at last!

Check out what we got up to in New York and Philadelphia a few weeks ago here:
http://www.urban75.org/news.html


----------



## e19896 (Jan 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 4, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> nice



mate, FFS! This is New York/US forum, what's Sheffield Station got to do with it!

whack it in photography, lad.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> nice


That's it. You've already been warned about your disruptive, off topic bullshit.

And now you're spamming your photos is wildly inappropriate threads. 

A 24hr ban will hopefully make you stop.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 5, 2007)

colossal


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2007)

Any chance of people shutting the fuck up with this off topic shit, please?

Donna: seeing as it's clearly so massively important to you, I've corrected that dreadful, awful, disgusting one-letter typo.

If you're that bothered, please PM in future about any similar mistakes.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 6, 2007)

If you don't think it matters, don't correct it.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> If you don't think it matters, don't correct it.


Are you going to correct every other typo and spelling mistake you find on threads now?

I do hope not as that would make you a very, very boring person indeed.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 6, 2007)

No, I pointed out to you that your thread title was misspelled so that you could correct it if you saw fit. This was a service, of sorts.


----------



## D (Jan 17, 2007)

I enjoyed your blog anyway.

x


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> I enjoyed your blog anyway.
> 
> x


Cheers. I'll be posting up some photos soon!

Donna - no need to check for typos, but if you can't stop yourself offering your 'service,' please send the results by PM


----------

